
Orca: 2D esoteric programming language where every alphabet is an operator - pcr910303
https://hundredrabbits.itch.io/orca
======
viralpoetry
I just want to say that ORCA author, Devine Lu Linvega[1], is such a talented
and creative person. He build complete ecosystem with it's own language, drag
& drop theme support[2] and human readable DB format[3]. He and his girlfriend
(cartoonist) Rekka Bell are sailing the ocean and working from their sailboat
Pino[4].

[1] [https://wiki.xxiivv.com/](https://wiki.xxiivv.com/)

[2]
[https://github.com/hundredrabbits/Themes](https://github.com/hundredrabbits/Themes)

[3]
[https://wiki.xxiivv.com/site/indental.html](https://wiki.xxiivv.com/site/indental.html)

[4] [https://100r.co/site/about_us.html](https://100r.co/site/about_us.html)

